# Helping Haunters in need



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey gang,

If you're a fan of Halloween, you've most likely heard of the Davis Graveyard. Well, the Davis graveyard crew has hit a rough patch and they're in need of our help.

I couldn't do much on my own, but I thought that if I could start a GoFundMe campaign, we (haunters) could raise some money to help them out in their time of need.

I'm not asking for a lot. $5 will go a long way if we all band together to help out Jeff & Chris - two haunters who have done a lot of this community and continue to donate their time and energy to their community even when things look grim.

So head over to http://www.gofundme.com/davisgraveyard and donate what you can. And if you can't afford to donate, share this information on your Facebook or twitter and let's try and help out the Davis Graveyard!


----------

